# Does the "wide view" navigation in the digital cockpit actually exist?



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I just got my Atlas SEL-P and I've tried everything to make the nav view in the digital cockpit expand wider and the gauges shrink....but there's no setting I can see. But every picture and promotion from VW shows it. Am I missing something???

[video]https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/modelImages/atlas/2018/videos/ATLS-18-0161b-vid_Navigation.mp4[/video]

-Tim


----------



## AircraftMechanicMike (Jul 30, 2019)

With nav on the digital cockpit, push OK button on Rh steering wheel controls. It will toggle between larger gauges and larger map. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

AHHHH. Thank you! I would have never figured that out. Who designs these things? With the million different options for changing settings....they go with pressing OK???

Tim


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> AHHHH. Thank you! I would have never figured that out. Who designs these things? With the million different options for changing settings....they go with pressing OK???
> 
> Tim


So, you can't read the OM? The only designs you will accept is one so simple that it smacks you in the face?


----------



## RajjyP (Mar 24, 2017)

From what I see online in the digital cockpit photos, are there 2 types of gauges in vehicles? I see one with a dig cockpit but standard fuel and temp gauges on the far left and right side and others where its 100% digital. Is there a difference?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

RajjyP said:


> ......Is there a difference?


Yes.


----------



## AircraftMechanicMike (Jul 30, 2019)

RajjyP said:


> From what I see online in the digital cockpit photos, are there 2 types of gauges in vehicles? I see one with a dig cockpit but standard fuel and temp gauges on the far left and right side and others where its 100% digital. Is there a difference?


From what I heard there was a supply issue with the 100% digital displays. That is why new models have the newer style with the analog LED gauges on both sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

AircraftMechanicMike said:


> From what I heard there was a supply issue with the 100% digital displays. That is why new models have the newer style with the analog LED gauges on both sides.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





RajjyP said:


> From what I see online in the digital cockpit photos, are there 2 types of gauges in vehicles? I see one with a dig cockpit but standard fuel and temp gauges on the far left and right side and others where its 100% digital. Is there a difference?


No supplier issues. They just cheaped out and went with the smaller 10" cockpits for all models for 2019 forward (Arteon gets it for 2020). They tried to offset the crummier cockpit model by touting the fact it has the pointless full map capabilities. 

Atlas and Tig made the change at 2019.5 as the initial 2019s still have the 12" system.


FYI: here is a comparison of the two systems. Notice how cheap and childish the new 10" system looks in comparison to the more detailed 12" system. 

10"









12"









Now I will say the 10" system gets the full map and a little more customization in each of the tach/speedo sections. 

But it does not have a clock in the cockpit which has been a huge issue for people, and it does not offer the same level of detail. Even just in the fact the gas/temp gauges moved to the sides as cheap led bar graphs.


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

holy crap thanks for finding this out......My audi A4 does this and i thought i tried everything for the wider view in the Atlas but gave up!!!!! i guess not thanks for asking this question and finding out the answer for us


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

AircraftMechanicMike said:


> With nav on the digital cockpit, push OK button on Rh steering wheel controls. It will toggle between larger gauges and larger map.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to press the view button on mine to make the display change sizes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

buickman_86 said:


> I have to press the view button on mine to make the display change sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the older system it is different. Ok button makes the map full size. On the later models this was reached with the view button. 

I believe early 2019 models had the old system with a view button as well, and that view button was how you would change between the pre configured looks of the cockpit. Whereas now, with the newer system, the view button cycles through the three different screens (gauges, info screen, full map).


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I don't like those new gauge clusters at all. At least not from the pictures.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> I don't like those new gauge clusters at all. At least not from the pictures.


Yes, sort of like a cheap Timex compared to the previous "Rolex".


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> I don't like those new gauge clusters at all. At least not from the pictures.


Having had both, I completely agree.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

That looks so bad. I wouldn't buy the car.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Just for official comparison, here is the 12" versus 10" system. There is not a debate on the difference in detail and quality here. 

12"









10"


----------

